# DVC at Grand Floridian Resort



## Jay MA

The same Orlando newspaper article about the new head of DVC repeats an interesting rumor that the next DVC resort will be at the Grand Floridian Resort (GF).  

I asked one of the DVC reps on property about the rumor and she said that there was no official announcement and that she could not comment on the rumor's veracity, but they are building at the GF and everyone expects that at least some of the rooms will be DVC.  She did say that with the chaos with the new management (and presumable the problems at Aulani), we should not expect any announcement short term.  

Any one have any further info on this?

What do you think the price and points required would be for these?  Given the cost of a GF hotel room, $600-700/night, I would expect they would both be high.


----------



## chalee94

yep there's been a rumor on the DIS for a while now.  but even as the bay lake tower was half built, DVC refused to confirm whether it was DVC villas or hotel rooms/suites or a mix so it's not unusual for DVC to wait to announce till the last minute.

prices for BLT are already at $150 per pt and the point charts for aulani and the grand californian show a premium compared to older DVC resorts...GF will probably be in that range or a little higher IMO.


----------



## chriskre

Rumor has it that they closed the spa to do the remodel but Disney isn't fessing up just yet.  I think they always leave themselves with an out in case plans don't pan out.  

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/the-...loridian-spa-closing-20110805,0,2209855.story

Lots of speculation on the Disney forums.
http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56502


----------



## rickandcindy23

The Grand Floridian is the very best Disney has to offer for a hotel.  I wonder if upper-income hotel guests will feel it's "cheapening" the hotel to add timeshare.  Who knows, but it's very exciting to me, if it's indeed happening.  

I wonder if Disney plans to add timeshare units to every hotel in its chain.  Think of the sales they could make.  I would like to see French Quarter or The Polynesian made into timeshares.


----------



## chriskre

In this economy they should be adding units to the Sports and Pop Century.  I'm sure a cheaper DVC option would prove successful too.


----------



## got4boys

Maybe the New Disney's Art Animation Resort? Have you priced out each night already? Even the cheapest suite (not standard room) runs $265 off season, and $415 High Peak (New Year's).

Could it become a Disney Vacation Club Entry Level?

Peggy


----------



## jdunn1

Hi Cindy.  I've read posts from a few other people in the recent past where DVC reps have mentioned that the plan is for all Disney hotels to have DVC wings.  Maybe they only mean the delux resorts but I am hopeful for the Poly to get DVC at some point.  Just hope it is sooner than later.  



rickandcindy23 said:


> The Grand Floridian is the very best Disney has to offer for a hotel.  I wonder if upper-income hotel guests will feel it's "cheapening" the hotel to add timeshare.  Who knows, but it's very exciting to me, if it's indeed happening.
> 
> I wonder if Disney plans to add timeshare units to every hotel in its chain.  Think of the sales they could make.  I would like to see French Quarter or The Polynesian made into timeshares.


----------



## bnoble

rickandcindy23 said:


> I wonder if upper-income hotel guests will feel it's "cheapening" the hotel to add timeshare.



Probably not...mostly because GF isn't really in that class to begin with.


----------



## Twinkstarr

bnoble said:


> Probably not...mostly because GF isn't really in that class to begin with.



My guess those types would be staying at the Ritz or the Waldorf-Astoria. If I had that type of money that's where I would be.  

The only crowd I've heard being very vocal about the GF DVC are the Disney Brides on the DIS boards who think DVC is some evil group trying to ruin the views from the Wedding Pavilion with construction. But then again they dislike how conventions/meetings have the 1st pick of locations over the DFTW group.


----------



## rickandcindy23

What in the world is DFTW?  Starr, you have me lost sometimes with the abbreviations. :rofl:


----------



## SueDonJ

rickandcindy23 said:


> What in the world is DFTW?  Starr, you have me lost sometimes with the abbreviations. :rofl:



Disney Fairy Tale Wedding.  (A few of the disboards are as addicting as TUG, and some of those Disney brides are beyond belief.    )


----------



## Twinkstarr

SueDonJ said:


> Disney Fairy Tale Wedding.  (A few of the disboards are as addicting as TUG, and some of those Disney brides are beyond belief.    )



The DFTW thread at the DIS boards is a riot, followed shortly by the Disney Cruise one(talk about Kool Aid drinkers, the DCL group has the DVC'ers beat by miles).

Have you seen the pictures Disney uses for Morrocco as a ceremony site? The girl that got married there was a lot of fun to follow, and she's basically turned DFTW into a new job. She wrote the Passporter guide to DFTW and does a lot of blogging about DFTW, Disney events(both DL/WDW) and is a lot of fun. 

Sue, you do need to check out the planning thread on the DIS written by the groom. Kind of funny to see a guy stressing out wedding stuff. He burst into cyber tears when a convention booked their 1st choice of a reception site.  They actually changed their date.


----------



## tomandrobin

lol....Disney Wedding talk on Tug....Now I have seen it all! 

Those Disney Brides to be are.......passionate, that's the word...passionate! 

And I agree, the cruisers and DFTW brides blow away DVC members.


----------



## SueDonJ

Okay, now I have to go on a DIS mission and find this groom!  Sometimes it almost seems wrong to use the disboards for purely entertainment reasons but then you just can't look away.

Starr?  Her name is Lurker?  Lurky-something?  Her wedding was beautiful and as a couple she and her husband look like a lot of fun.  I sort of figured she'd managed to get a job out of blogging her experience but wasn't sure where ... Passporter, huh?  Not bad at all ...

The DCL cruisers are terrifying.  First and only dis thread I saw about them had all sorts of pictures of something called Fish Extenders and they all talked about bringing an extra suitcase full of "treats" to put into other people's FE's, secretly.  If ever I spend my vacation time slinking around putting deodorant samples in front of other folks' timeshare doors, have me committed!

Remember a few years ago the folks in charge of disboards went on a rampage and had a mass banning?  Google "DIS Circle of Sarcasm" and you'll find all those folks who were banished still dissecting the disboards.  It's a little bit scary how good their detective skills are, a little bit risque on occasion, but all the humor that used to be on the dis is there.   

JanetK?  Janet2K?  Something like that - she was my favorite blogger for Disney events.  The money she spent on celebrating special occasions at WDW was simply staggering, but she had creative ideas and shared them without coming across as a snob.  She and her husband had a Vow Renewal ceremony inside the Great Movie Ride that was unbelievable, moving from set to set.  Occasionally she pops up on that banned website but never about her special events.  If anyone knows where she's continuing to write that stuff I'd love to know ... not that I'm planning to ever celebrate something at Disney, but her experiences were different than anything I'd ever read.

I've always thought the disboards would make a perfect setting for an "Extreme Human Behavior" thesis.


----------



## bnoble

> talk about Kool Aid drinkers, the DCL group has the DVC'ers beat by miles


I'm the "land planner", and have only participated in one DCL thread seriously: the "Cruise Curmudgeon" thread.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

bnoble said:


> I'm the "land planner", and have only participated in one DCL thread seriously: the "Cruise Curmudgeon" thread.



both read and post on the DCL board at Disboards.  If you want detailed information about DCL, it is the best message board I have found.  As with most message boards, I just ignore those with OCD (unless they have reviewed a cabin I am thinking about booking). -- Suzanne


----------



## bnoble

Oh, we have it covered.  My wife is the "sea planner" and keeps tabs on the DCL boards.  We just got back from the 8/16 AK trip, in fact.

(I also confess that she does Fish Extenders.  I withhold comment, for reasons that should be obvious....)


----------



## SueDonJ

bnoble said:


> Oh, we have it covered.  My wife is the "sea planner" and keeps tabs on the DCL boards.  We just got back from the 8/16 AK trip, in fact.
> 
> (I also confess that she does Fish Extenders.  I withhold comment, for reasons that should be obvious....)



But does she put deodorant samples in them?!


----------



## bnoble

No.  And, to be fair, most of the things placed in ours were small and cute mementos.  Many were home-made or had some personal touch, which was appreciated.


----------



## Twinkstarr

SueDonJ said:


> Okay, now I have to go on a DIS mission and find this groom!  Sometimes it almost seems wrong to use the disboards for purely entertainment reasons but then you just can't look away.
> 
> Starr?  Her name is Lurker?  Lurky-something?  Her wedding was beautiful and as a couple she and her husband look like a lot of fun.  I sort of figured she'd managed to get a job out of blogging her experience but wasn't sure where ... Passporter, huh?  Not bad at all ...
> 
> The DCL cruisers are terrifying.  First and only dis thread I saw about them had all sorts of pictures of something called Fish Extenders and they all talked about bringing an extra suitcase full of "treats" to put into other people's FE's, secretly.  If ever I spend my vacation time slinking around putting deodorant samples in front of other folks' timeshare doors, have me committed!
> 
> Remember a few years ago the folks in charge of disboards went on a rampage and had a mass banning?  Google "DIS Circle of Sarcasm" and you'll find all those folks who were banished still dissecting the disboards.  It's a little bit scary how good their detective skills are, a little bit risque on occasion, but all the humor that used to be on the dis is there.
> 
> JanetK?  Janet2K?  Something like that - she was my favorite blogger for Disney events.  The money she spent on celebrating special occasions at WDW was simply staggering, but she had creative ideas and shared them without coming across as a snob.  She and her husband had a Vow Renewal ceremony inside the Great Movie Ride that was unbelievable, moving from set to set.  Occasionally she pops up on that banned website but never about her special events.  If anyone knows where she's continuing to write that stuff I'd love to know ... not that I'm planning to ever celebrate something at Disney, but her experiences were different than anything I'd ever read.
> 
> I've always thought the disboards would make a perfect setting for an "Extreme Human Behavior" thesis.



Sue, yes that is Lurkyloo. 

Hey I about got banned during the DIS boards "sarcasm round up". I got warned earlier this year during a discussion about when you had to be an active member with x number of posts to use the Rent/Trade board. Making a snarky remark about "wishing someone pixie dust on a waitlist" shouldn't be a countable post. :hysterical: 

I remember Janet2k, she planned some nice events. Some of the other DFTW girls events all looked the same. 


Yeah, that fish extender, extra suitcase of stuff alone puts me off DCL. Plus the fact that the itineraries are not to my liking. I'm not that big of a Disney geek to pay a premium to sail with them on an itinerary that isn't good. And when I've cruised(started in 1980) the itinerary is the 1st thing I look at, then pricing. 

I think the thread Brian mentioned is a riot.


----------



## bnoble

I have tried to get my better half to consider other lines.  But, when it comes to cruising, she is a member of the "Only Disney Will Do" club.  Odd, considering the fact that for Orlando she is perfectly happy to stay offsite if the price is right.

On the other hand, I did think our AK trip was fair.  It wasn't cheap, by any stretch, but it wasn't egregiously priced either.  It was at least competitive with other lines on similar itineraries, and there are a few features on the Disney ships that we really appreciate---the split bath, for example.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I feel I am one of the biggest Disney fanatics ever, and I don't get the Fish Extenders, and where do people put them, and what are they?  

I feel like I walked into a chat room for fishermen or something. What the heck?  I need to visit Disboards more often. 

The thing is, I got a better deal on my DVC points going through Seth Nock and not using the company that sponsors disboards.  I guess I don't get it.  The conversations are long there, that's for sure.  And there are a lot of Disney nuts there, too.  They have enough new posts in one day to put a week's worth of TUG posts to shame.


----------



## rhonda

rickandcindy23 said:


> I feel I am one of the biggest Disney fanatics ever, and I don't get the Fish Extenders, and where do people put them, and what are they?


Each DCL stateroom has a Fish just outside the cabin door.  The Fish shows the cabin number and provides a slot for holding small documents like excursion tickets, invitations to events, etc.

A Fish Extender is a series of extra pockets that hangs from the Fish.  It allows for larger items to be left for the cabin occupants and may include a notepad or small whiteboard for family notes ("Mom: Left for Spa; will be back at 3:30p.").  Basically, the Fish Extender is a communication tool intended for the cabin occupants and known friends.


----------



## SueDonJ

I'll be fair, too, and admit that a few of the FE's I saw in pictures were very creative and tastefully done, and most of the folks participating did not go overboard to the extent that a few did.  It's actually a neat "Random Act of Kindness" thing when not taken to extremes.

But the lady who gave out bizarre things like deodorant samples and trial-size dental floss?  Even her husband couldn't understand what she was doing before they left for the trip, and then they had a big argument about it on board and didn't speak for a day when he found out that she was also giving out $25 Cheesecake Factory and GameStop gift cards.


----------



## tomandrobin

SueDonJ said:


> But the lady who gave out bizarre things like deodorant samples and trial-size dental floss?  Even her husband couldn't understand what she was doing before they left for the trip, and then they had a big argument about it on board and didn't speak for a day when he found out that she was also giving out $25 Cheesecake Factory and GameStop gift cards.



Wow.....I wonder how many cabins were on her list.


----------



## Twinkstarr

tomandrobin said:


> Wow.....I wonder how many cabins were on her lest.



And darn why weren't we on that sailing. Gift cards in your FE? 

I might just have to try a DCL cruise just to see if I get some goodies!

I'm off on a Princess Canada/NE cruise in 2 weeks, hopefully it won't turn into a Bermuda cruise due to Irene.


----------



## tomandrobin

Twinkstarr said:


> And darn why weren't we on that sailing. Gift cards in your FE?
> 
> I might just have to try a DCL cruise just to see if I get some goodies!
> 
> I'm off on a Princess Canada/NE cruise in 2 weeks, hopefully it won't turn into a Bermuda cruise due to Irene.



Very nice......Hopefully Irene doesn't strip all the leaves off the trees. 

Look at all those Bahama Cruises that have been repositioned because of the storm already. And after today, not sure how long before Nassau and Freeport will be closed.


----------



## Twinkstarr

tomandrobin said:


> Very nice......Hopefully Irene doesn't strip all the leaves off the trees.
> 
> Look at all those Bahama Cruises that have been repositioned because of the storm already. And after today, not sure how long before Nassau and Freeport will be closed.



Fingers crossed for everyone in the path of the storm.

We've got a TUGGER down at HRA now who couldn't get out. See thread in Starwood section.

At this point, all you can do is hope for the best.


----------



## heathpack

SueDonJ said:


> I'll be fair, too, and admit that a few of the FE's I saw in pictures were very creative and tastefully done, and most of the folks participating did not go overboard to the extent that a few did.  It's actually a neat "Random Act of Kindness" thing when not taken to extremes.
> 
> But the lady who gave out bizarre things like deodorant samples and trial-size dental floss?  Even her husband couldn't understand what she was doing before they left for the trip, and then they had a big argument about it on board and didn't speak for a day when he found out that she was also giving out $25 Cheesecake Factory and GameStop gift cards.



I had absolutely no idea!  This is wicked amusing.  Have been on a Disney cruise, didn't really care for it, therefore have never read a post on Dis's cruise forum.  I have been missing out, for sure!!!

H


----------



## Jay MA

*Luxury at Disney*

Four Seasons hotel coming to Disney property:

http://travel.usatoday.com/hotels/p...open-resort-inside-walt-disney-world/547151/1

I wonder what effect that will have on The Grand Floridian?


----------



## bnoble

Little to none.  The pixie-dust addicted will continue to view the Grand as Man's Best Hotel.  The "regular" affluent will continue to look askance at Disney (which doesn't rise to the level of Four Seasons, Ritz Carlton, etc.) but will consider a stay at this new Four Seasons, as well as the Waldorf in the Bonnet Creek development.


----------



## Twinkstarr

bnoble said:


> Little to none.  The pixie-dust addicted will continue to view the Grand as Man's Best Hotel.  The "regular" affluent will continue to look askance at Disney (which doesn't rise to the level of Four Seasons, Ritz Carlton, etc.) but will consider a stay at this new Four Seasons, as well as the Waldorf in the Bonnet Creek development.



I guess that you and I are the only ones that see it this way.

For the others here, I have stayed at the GF for a business conference and no way can it compare service-wise to a Ritz Carlton, Four Seasons or Waldorf Astoria style hotels. And I'm considering both guest and business services. 

The decor of the rooms was a bit over the top for most of the men in our group.  Looked like Aunt Gertie's house.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

Twinkstarr said:


> I guess that you and I are the only ones that see it this way.
> 
> For the others here, I have stayed at the GF for a business conference and no way can it compare service-wise to a Ritz Carlton, Four Seasons or Waldorf Astoria style hotels. And I'm considering both guest and business services.
> 
> The decor of the rooms was a bit over the top for most of the men in our group.  Looked like Aunt Gertie's house.



I have never "gotten" the Grand Floridian. It is beautiful to look at from the monorail. I did not like our room there. I don't care for the lobby. I do like Citrico's. And I would probably enjoy staying in a DVC unit there. But for the regular rooms, Myeh. Aunt Gertie's house is the perfect description.

Last year, we went over to look at the Waldorf Astoria. Frankly, it didn't look too special either.

elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23

How special can a hotel room get?  I would never pay $400 for a hotel room.   

We are all spoiled on timeshares and our cheap net cost on our stays.

I would take the Hilton on I-Drive any day over a hotel of any category, outside of Disney property.  Rick recently asked when we can stay at the Hilton again, since we used our 1-in-4 for both accounts.  I told him another 15 months, then we can go.  He said, "Yeah, I like Disney, but the units are not as comfortable to sit and watch TV."  I get it.


----------



## bnoble

It's not (just) the room.  It's the level of service, attentiveness, etc.

For example, I once heard that one requirement for AAA five-diamond status is that you are welcomed by name whenever possible.  (I have no idea if that is actually true, but whatever.)  When getting out of a cab recently at the Westin St. Francis, the doorman said "Welcome to the St. Francis, Mr. Noble.  Can I help you with the bags?"  I was taken aback by this until I realized that he must have checked the name tag on my bags in the trunk as he unloaded them (and before I even managed to finish paying the cab fare.)  

That's just a small example of the sort of thing that a genuine "top-shelf" property does that Disney doesn't even come close to doing.  And the WSF isn't even a five-diamond place.

Disney is often lauded for "magical" service.  In reality, Disney provides what I'd describe as "mostly good, but consistent" service.  It's rarely poor, but it's rarely exceptional, and it does not approach what you'd see at one of these locations.  

For obvious reasons, timeshares almost never provide that level either---training people and hiring sufficient staff to pull this off costs real money, and that's money that BOAs are often reluctant to commit to, and owners complain about spending.  

That's not to say that Disney is bad (or timeshares are bad).  But, they are not at that top level of service that many in the Disneyana community would like to believe.


----------



## Twinkstarr

glypnirsgirl said:


> I have never "gotten" the Grand Floridian. It is beautiful to look at from the monorail. I did not like our room there. I don't care for the lobby. I do like Citrico's. And I would probably enjoy staying in a DVC unit there. But for the regular rooms, Myeh. Aunt Gertie's house is the perfect description.
> 
> Last year, we went over to look at the Waldorf Astoria. Frankly, it didn't look too special either.
> 
> elaine



I'm sure the interiors of the DVC GF are going to be some sort of variation on the Aunt Gert theme. :hysterical: 

I haven't been over to the Waldorf yet, I'm staying at the BC in May and will be in need of a place for our "adult dinner".


----------



## tlwmkw

The decor at Grand Floridian is rather dated- but that is the way Disney rolls.  They rarely change the decor (it took almost 40 years to do so at the Contempory!).  That said it is a nice hotel but certainly not up to the standards of some of the top tier hotels that we've stayed at.  For myself I don't really care for all the pampering and catering to your  every whim that some of these hotels do but I know many people do like it.  We stayed at a hotel this summer which was like that and it drove us a little crazy.  Twice a day they refreshed towels, turn down service with a cd placed playing and the the lights dimmed every night, constant attention while out at the pool (and they would move the umbrella to keep the shade on us- wouldn't let us touch it!), etc.  DH and I were feeling like lazy children after all the attention.  You go to Disney for the parks so I don't think it'll matter.

tlwmkw


----------



## bnoble

I don't think any of us are saying that we necessarily prefer that level of service.  But, many in the Disneyana community think that the new Four Seasons (or the Waldorf over in the Bonnet Creek development) are competitors with the Grand, because the latter is Disney's flagship.

They are not competitors.  They server almost entirely different markets.


----------



## tlwmkw

bnoble,

You are right- it will be a different crowd with different expectations.  I wonder how well this hotel will do in that environment?  The Dis fanatics will have a fit if they see these comments but it is really true about Disney hotels and timeshares, and even the parks- they build it and then leave it as is without ever updating or changing anything.  That was my point- the contemporary took 40 years to get a make-over (and it was sorely needed).

tlwmkw


----------



## chalee94

tlwmkw said:


> The decor at Grand Floridian is rather dated- but that is the way Disney rolls.



yep, they are not trying to create a modern luxury hotel...instead, a fanciful but updated take on a hotel room from the 1890s (with some hidden mickeys thrown in).

it works for some, not for others. 

we had the same issue with the recent updates at OKW.  many owners loved the previous "old key west" theming but some guests thought looked tacky as they didn't get what the designers were aiming for.  so the updates got rid of some of the uniqueness and "accuracy" in the theming and replaced it with a more modern but generic beachish hotel theme.

some like the new look better but many miss the fantasy elements that pointed to key west of 100 years ago which were removed. 

different strokes...


----------



## tlwmkw

chalee94,

I'm not talking about the room decor- that isn't as bad- I'm talking about the lobby with the 1980's/1990's teals and rose colors with the light woods.  That isn't the theme, that was just the style when the place was built.  If they had gone more with the antique theme of the period then it wouldn't be so dated but the colors would be victorian and much brighter and bolder.  I would actually prefer it if they had been more historically accurate and it wouldn't look so dated now.

tlwmkw


----------



## bnoble

The contemporary is a special case, though, because the things that evoke the sense of "contemporary" change *very* fast.

Admittedly, 40 years is too long.  But, 10 might be too.


----------



## MichaelColey

Similar to the timeshares (where DVC is inferior in many ways to many off-site timeshares, yet they still command quite a premium), Disney doesn't have to fully compete. Their on-site "magic" will more than offset those areas where they fall short.  And they know it.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I always thought the Contemporary hotel matched the Horizons (old Epcot ride) ride theme very well.  I could picture those people on the Horizons ride staying at the Contemporary on vacation.

Okay, so I am a Disney fanatic.  But I can stay off-site and be almost as happy as on site.  I think the GF is a bit garish.  The lobby is nice, and we spent some time there.


----------



## chunkygal

I have only read the DVC boards at disboards. The DCL boards sound interesting, but my goodness I don't need another timesuck!


----------



## MRSFUSSY

*Idea(s) please*

Hi, family of 8 going to Disney during presidents week 2012.
3 of us are partially handicapped.  We would like to have a family dinner together (say at the Hoopdy Do Review).  We will have scooters to help us get around.

Can we get transportation to and from (staying at the Grand Floridan) with ease?  Also, from parking spot, or bus drop off point, getting into the restaurant ... is this doable?

Any other ideas?

Many thanks.


----------



## bnoble

The bus system is pretty good at accommodating scooters, but if I recall correctly, at most two will fit on any one bus at any time, so there will be some inconveniences.  I would strongly suggest you visit the disABILITIES board at www.disboards.com to get the best advice about how to get from point A to point B, and which locations might be more accessible than others.  For example, if you had a dinner at any of the monorail resorts instead of Hoop de Doo, it would be simpler, because the monorail will be more convenient for you.

Here is the disABILITIES board:

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=20


----------



## chunkygal

I had to use a scooter during one trip after an unexpected ankle break (but not cancelling those disney palns). There are only two spots ona bus for scooters. I learned a lot from the disabilities boards. personally, I would stay somewhere where you would need more than one bus to get there. I think from the Grand Floridian you would have to go to MK then transfer to Fort Wilderness then get to hoop de doo. A big commitment.


----------



## MRSFUSSY

*thanks ... now to follow up...*

I guess I'm expecting too much.  Re: Noble and Chunky gal....thanks for responding.  How about the suggetion to get a restaurant near (?) the mono rail.  Looking for a recommendation.  Any help would be appreciated.  Also, did you take your scooter into the park each day?  How did you keep up with your family.?  Is it more of a pain to try this or plan on staying in the hotel and reading a good book?  TIA


----------



## zcrider

Love this DCL FE info!  I am going to have to go over there and read more about it.  My son recently made his Make A Wish and it was for a Disney cruise in the summer.  It isn't booked yet but got a call recently that they found a date in July from Disney, so we are getting excited as the date will also fall over his birthday!   This will be our first Disney cruise and first ever cruise for the kids.
    We just got Boo'ed tonight and since I just printed out new Boo's for the next two houses and have been thinking up ideas to put into the goody baskets for them, this FE on the DCL sounds like the same kind of fun!  How unique.  I want to go on that cruise prepared as like all little ones my kids LOVE to assemble and give out surprises.  That will make it all the more special for them to sneak little treats as random acts of kindness to others on their vacation.
   I don't find anything at all weird about it ( except yes deodorant is an odd choice)!  I am thinking more along the lines of a Disney pin and some candy.  I can bulk buy a lot of Disney pins on e-bay without breaking the bank and that should be plenty small to pack and fit into a small door hanger.
    I love TUG!  I find out the most random things here!


----------



## Twinkstarr

MRSFUSSY said:


> I guess I'm expecting too much.  Re: Noble and Chunky gal....thanks for responding.  How about the suggetion to get a restaurant near (?) the mono rail.  Looking for a recommendation.  Any help would be appreciated.  Also, did you take your scooter into the park each day?  How did you keep up with your family.?  Is it more of a pain to try this or plan on staying in the hotel and reading a good book?  TIA



To get to HDDR from the GF, take monorail to Magic Kingdom and take the big boat over to Fort Wilderness. You can drive the scooter on and off(you may have to get off of it for the boat ride, not sure). The dock is a short scooter ride to Pioneer Hall where HDDR is held.

Plenty of scooters in the parks, doesn't seem to hold people back. 

Personally I would look at some of the off site scooter rental companies. They deliver right to the resort and pick up also. At Thanksgiving there is always a rather large group of them sitting at the front of SSR waiting for pick up.


----------



## zcrider

Yes besides getting on/ off the busses there will be no other hold back to being on a scooter.  In fact it is the opposite and they will want you to ride every ride with them b/c that scooter is like having a fast pass and gets you to the front of the lines.  My MIL did the trip with us last time and she used a scooter.  I think she will NOT be going back again next time though b/c getting them on and off the busses IS a pain and time consuming.  ESP. If there are three scooters in your group and you will always be forced to wait on two different busses.  As long as you plan as much as possible to attend mostly places you can get to from the monorail and limit the times you have to use the buses you will have a much better experience.


----------

